
Wrecked warship is a 'timebomb' (2004) - smacktoward
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/kent/3578244.stm
======
ggm
What I find interesting is how long unexploded ordinance remains a threat.
What I find frightening is how long we've lived with this risk, and done
nothing.

A similar theme is the extent to which sump oil, bilge oil and bunker oil in
WW2 wrecks continued to be a risk to seas in the Pacific

~~~
Gibbon1
I think farmers still occasionally get killed by old WWI ordnance in France
when plowing fields. 1400 tons is terrifying.

